# CO2 bubble count



## Slaz

Just finished setting up my DIY CO2 injection system on my 20 gal FWA.
What would be the approximate optimum bubble count for this aquarium? I'm using a Aquarium CO2 Glass Drop Checker to keep track of the CO2.
Also wondering about at night when the lights are of. Have read that the CO2 system should be shut down. I know how to shut it down; just shut of the needle valve. But what about the pressure build up in the System when one does that?

Thanks


----------



## corina savin

DIY sugar/yeast? Do you use a pop bottle or a canister?


----------



## Slaz

DIY all the way around. Two pop bottles and sugar/yeast. I am using this (DIY Aquarium Planted Tank CO2 System Kit Pro Tube Valve Guage Bottle Cap D201 | eBay) as my distribution system.


----------



## corina savin

It was a discussion on another forum as how much pressure can a pop bottle hold. If I remember, 100 psi was a correct answer. It looks like your system can measure up to 6 Kg/cm2 which is about 85 psi (pounds per square inch). I was told that the needle valve is not meant to be used as a shut off method (depending on the quality, that might cause is to "float"). 
I used yeast method awhile ago, never shut it off. I kept the pop bottle wrapped in a plastic bag and placed it in a bucket, just in case. It did not explode but I had situation when the silicon (in the cap, around the tube) unsealed from the pressure and that is more common in the first few days. 
If you use a ceramic diffuser, you'll need quite a bit of pressure to work.
As for your original question, about number of bubbles, I would watch the drop checker: you want a change in color from blue to lime green in about an hour or so. Increase or decrease the number of bubbles to achieve that. And that is a moving target with DIY as the yeast are slowly producing less CO2.
I have the pressurized system now. I normally run it for 6 hours a day. Last year, after a water change, I plugged the heater on timer and the solenoid instead of the heater. I realized the mistake after five days when I noticed my plants giving off excessive amounts of oxygen. The drop checker was yellow. I estimated my CO2 in the water to be around 50ppm. Fish didn't seem to notice.
My opinion is that you'll be safe to leave it on day and night. If the drop checker turns yellow, bring the diffuser out of the water. Another option will be to add aeration at night. But I will not advise you to close shut the needle valve.


----------



## Slaz

This is all an experiment for me. My 20 gal tank is just temporary, as I am in the process of selling my house. I have a 45 gal tank that I will be setting up (dirty). I'm just checking to see if this CO2 thing is as good as they say it is. Than I'll go the pressurized system route.
I am using a ceramic diffuser; as that is all the fish store had. It is working; but the bubbles are slow in coming. I'll leave it this way for a bit; if my CO2 levels don't rise; I may just stick the output tube into my filter intake just to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SirReal303

Coming from someone that's done DIY and full pressurized, low light and high light, easy and tough plants. I'd get away from DIY as soon as possible.

My brother in law has shot a million videos on CO2, we've done basically all the same setups and now run full pressurized high light systems only. Here's a link to a bunch of CO2 vid's he's done tha'll probably answer a lot of questions u might have about it. As well as some videos on pressurized systems too. If u have any questions feel free to hit me up directly.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Mrmomtanks/search?query=diy+co2


----------



## Slaz

Thank you. I checked out one video and will be looking at more today. I know that pressurized is the way to go. Just experimenting with DIY for now. One thing I did learn and actually I thought about this myself; is turn of my airstone! Dah!!! And I just may take you up on your offer for advice!

Thanks again


----------



## SirReal303

Right on. I will say, DIY can obviously be beneficial and run well for you. We had tanks that held up well for a while on DIY. The problem we eventually ran into with most all the DIY setups was the inconsistency causing algae blooms and getting black beard algae. That stuff sucks and is a serious battle if it has a heavy bloom in the tank. You'll really only run into that under very high light setups though so it may never occur depending on the setup.

Since going pressurized we've been able to keep the levels in the planted tanks WAY more consistent and haven't had any problems with algae even under super high light and long light cycles (8-10 hours).

I think you'll enjoy the benefits either way though. Good luck!


----------



## Slaz

Been running the DIY CO2 for three days now; and it is bubbling good. I have had no increase of CO2 as indicated by my checker. Is this possible? Or do I have my checker set up wrong?


----------



## SirReal303

If u got co2 pumpin into the tank u should at least see some sort of increase/color change on the checker. If not it's either because u have very low levels going in or the drop checker has an issue.


----------



## corina savin

If the solution inside the checker is 4 dKH, it will turn greenish when CO2 level in the tank is about 30 ppm. Not all plants need this level. Any CO2 is better than no CO2. The indicator in the checker is more for fish safety and give you an idea how much to inject. 
Another way to check your CO2 level is by measuring the pH of the tank water. Take a sample and leave it in a cup for 24 hours. CO2 will outgas, measure the pH again. It will be higher. Depending on your tank water Kh, a full unit of pH difference, means a 30 ppm CO2 level in the tank water.


----------



## SirReal303

On that note, if you go to the other end of the spectrum and have too much co2 your fish are gonna be at the surface of the water starving for oxygen. Be careful with your adjustments if u make them as to not overdose on co2. It's been known for people to "gas" their fish with DIY.


----------



## Slaz

I just came back from our local fish /pet store. I was picking the brain of the resident know it all; and he indicated that here in Calgary; the water always has a high PH reading. Normal is 8.2. He indicated that because of this; one doesn't have to worry about overdosing the aquarium with CO2. Whether I should believe him or not remains to be seen!


----------



## SirReal303

Oh yeah 8.2 is really high out of the tap. In that case, he should have also mentioned that's not exactly great water to be trying to use for a planted tank. High ph causes nutrient deficiency in plants therefore u want planted tanks to be more down in the 6-7ph range.


----------



## SirReal303

I actually just googled up a little article on PH and relation to plants.

Understanding Plant Nutrition: High ph Problems | Greenhouse Grower


----------



## Slaz

SirReal303 said:


> Oh yeah 8.2 is really high out of the tap. In that case, he should have also mentioned that's not exactly great water to be trying to use for a planted tank. High ph causes nutrient deficiency in plants therefore u want planted tanks to be more down in the 6-7ph range.


My plants were doing really good before the CO2 injection; but now after a week of running CO2; they are doing even better (if that is even possible after a week)! I'm just concerned about my fish. The CO2 checker that I'm using doesn't seem to be doing anything (thats probably because I don't know anything)! The color is sitting at a very lite lime green. according to the color chart that came with it; it should either be lime green; green or blue. 
My fish don't seem to care. They are happy as usual!


----------



## SirReal303

That's awesome everything was doing well and is doing even better with co2 even at the high ph. It's really only gonna effect certain plants, doing certain things. We've had certain plants that wouldn't show reds/purples or do certain things unless levels of specific stuff was high in the tank. Which makes me curious, are u dosing any of the seachem products or using dry ferts or anything? I was gonna mention, if u do have any type of deficiency with a plant u end up getting in the future or something u can always dose that nutrient to supplement the plant that needs it.


Anyways, good luck with the tank sounds like you're on your way!


----------



## Slaz

I was dosing with Flourish Excel; but stopped when I started to dose with CO2. At present I am using dry ferts in the tank.


----------



## Embouck7

Guys, seriously have to put a auto shut of valve in your diy projects. Pressure release valves are cheap and they will save you an explosion. Thats why the old paintball tanks work if you have the tank checked out before you fill it. 100psi or even 80 can send plastic into your eye and thats it, if pressure builds there has to be a safty release.


----------



## Slaz

After running my DIY CO2 injection system on my FWA; it appears that my reading is at 30. Should this be sufficient for my heavely planted 15 gal setup? It is running 24/7


----------



## dwillings

Can't you just leave the co2 on at night, and put your airpump on a timer to come on at night to dissipate the co2?


----------



## Slaz

That is exactly what I am doing. Everything is doing just great and I think I will leave everything as is!


----------

